# Union County Turkey hunting?



## Busters Dad (Jan 2, 2010)

We live in Union county and would like to hunt turkeys here this spring.  The season begins 3/15 but that's statewide.  We would like you N.Ga. turkey experts opinions as to when the hunting actually begins in this area.  I got one in Oglethorpe Co. one year on opening day but it's much warmer there than it is here.  When does it start up here?  Thanks


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Jan 2, 2010)

Really hard to say.  Some years when there is an early spring, they can be gobbling good on opening day.  Years when there is a late spring, it can be around early to mid 
April when you start hearing them.  And then there can be years when you have an early spring and still be scratching your head.  Every year is a little different.   All you can do is get out there yourself and gauge how the season is going.  

Also talking to others can help.  If you talk to some of the people working your local hunting/fishing stores you can get an idea how the gobbling is going but don't expect them to tell you where they are hearing them.  If they tell you that people are starting to hear them, then use a little boot leather and find some birds yourself.  And even if people say they are hearing them, you still may have a hard time finding some gobbling birds.  

For me, turkey hunting has been pretty touch the past several years.  I normally have to work hard to get my birds and typically have lost a few pounds when the season is over.  Good luck with your hunting.


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jan 2, 2010)

all i do is walk the ridges but i hunt in suches not in blairsville but i herd ther are some birds on skennah gap but a bunch of people hunt there


----------



## stev (Jan 2, 2010)

My experiences from north to south .The birds are earlier in the southern zone then the northern zone .The main thing is get away from the crowds ,dont be afraid to venture far into the wilderness.Ive got a few ridge tops i hunt in april in the mountains .Takes me a couple hrs to get to them though,Up& down the hollers .I go in for the day myself ,pack a lunch and stay the whole day unless i bag early am.Every yr seems to be a little different on the gobblin.


----------



## irocz2u (Jan 2, 2010)

madsnooker  i  hunt  suchees  to  at the old walice place  of  canda creek  road  maybe  we  run into  eachother  some time


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 2, 2010)

Some seasons they won't shut up, almost too vocal in the hills.  But past few seasons have been very, very quiet. . . scary quiet.  Then again, I've heard gobbling in October that I wish I had on tape, just unbelievable.  I would recommend using very few calls on these mtn birds, they are smart.  If you get a gobbler that is being vocal anytime midmorning, get one response and he's yours . . . just sit and wait (you may have to wait a while).  Use scratching noises more than calls when they get closer.  

And start in mid march, the last few seasons have been active early in my opinion.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jan 3, 2010)

stev said:


> My experiences from north to south .The birds are earlier in the southern zone then the northern zone .The main thing is get away from the crowds ,dont be afraid to venture far into the wilderness.Ive got a few ridge tops i hunt in april in the mountains .Takes me a couple hrs to get to them though,Up& down the hollers .I go in for the day myself ,pack a lunch and stay the whole day unless i bag early am.Every yr seems to be a little different on the gobblin.



I agree.  The trend the last few years has been they start gobbling early ;but up to the last few years the trend was way late like May!  I bagged a handful of birds late April early may late 90's early 2000's.  
The populations in the mountains are dwindling over all.  No timber harvest leaves not much nesting/brooding grounds.  (the N.F. needs some select timbering!) You will still find "pockets" of good population here and there but across the board populations are way down.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 3, 2010)

cliffdweller said:


> Some seasons they won't shut up, almost too vocal in the hills.  But past few seasons have been very, very quiet. . . scary quiet.  Then again, I've heard gobbling in October that I wish I had on tape, just unbelievable.  I would recommend using very few calls on these mtn birds, they are smart.  If you get a gobbler that is being vocal anytime midmorning, get one response and he's yours . . . just sit and wait (you may have to wait a while).  Use scratching noises more than calls when they get closer.
> 
> And start in mid march, the last few seasons have been active early in my opinion.



The boy speaks the truth......... Take what you see on tv and throw it out the window. These Mtn. birds require more woodsmanship than calling, also don't always believe what folks tell ya...... I have lived up here my entire life and know quite a few folks that will tell ya there on birds in one spot when there aren't even in the same zip code........ You gotta work for them yourself. Also IMO leave the owl call at home esp on the WMA's........ Just sit and let them do their thing on their own, I've seen many a bird shut up as soon as a owl call was used.........


----------



## madsnooker89 (Jan 5, 2010)

i kill my 3 birds a  year in the mountains all i do is get to the top of the mountain before light and listen you will hear them all over


----------

